# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  Sierra 270 pro hunter

## Munsey

Got at least 150 of these . Great projectiles for hunting . Shot exceptional out of rem 700 . Swap for 7 mm projectiles or brass

----------


## Shootm

Pm sent

----------


## BRADS

There's some words that are bullshit
( 270 pro hunter )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Crx


> There's some words that are bullshit
> ( 270 pro hunter )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You messing up someones deal mate?

----------


## BRADS

> Crx
> 
> You messing up someones deal mate?


No that's not my style I was just pointing out a flaw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

A mate is looking for some. I used them about 20yrs ago and loaded the last of them up for him yesterday.  He was happy with the 15mm group.  Should be sweet for a guy that only shoots to 200 yds.

----------

